# Autodesk AUTOCAD Mechanical, Electrical, Plumbing (MEP) 2010



## لعله يرحمني (20 مايو 2009)

*Autodesk AutoCAD MEP v2010 (Win32 / Win64) | 6,1 GB*​ 
*Information*​ 
AutoCAD® MEP software is the AutoCAD® building systems design software for mechanical, electrical, and plumbing (MEP) designers and drafters. Working in the familiar AutoCAD environment offers immediate productivity while providing MEP professionals with the flexibility to implement new discipline-specific design and documentation tools at their own pace.​ 
Increase efficiency with tools made specifically for building systems design, improve design accuracy by automating drafting tasks, and better coordinate design information by sharing designs among architects, structural engineers, and other design professionals using the well-known DWG file format.​ 
*Features*​ 
Maximize efficiency with tools designed specifically for building systems design with AutoCAD® MEP software, the better, faster AutoCAD® software for mechanical, electrical, and plumbing designers and drafters. Core features of AutoCAD MEP include:​ 
* Familiar AutoCAD environment 
* Industry-specific task-based workspaces 
* Dedicated tools for schematic design 
* Construction documentation representations 
* Smart Annotation of objects 
* Seamless coordinated sections and elevations 
* Synchronized schedules 
* Drawing management 
* Enhanced project display options 
* Multidiscipline coordination​ 
*System Requirements*​ 
For 32-bit AutoCAD MEP​ 
* Microsoft® Windows® XP Professional or Home edition (SP2 or later) or Microsoft® Windows Vista® (SP1), including Enterprise, Business, Ultimate, or Home edition (compare Windows Vista versions) 
* Intel® Pentium® 4 or AMD Athlon® dual-core processor, 3 GHz or greater with SSE2 technology 
* 2 GB RAM, 3 GB recommended 
* 4 GB free disk space for default install, 4.2 GB for full install 
* 1,024 x 768 display with true color, 1,280 x 1,024 true color recommended 
* 128 MB graphics card; 256 MB or greater, Direct3D®-capable workstation-class 3D graphics card recommended (currently supported graphics cards) 
* Microsoft® Internet Explorer® 7.0 or later 
* Microsoft Mouse-compliant pointing device 
* DVD drive (for installation only)​ 
For 64-bit AutoCAD MEP​ 
* Microsoft Windows XP Professional or Home edition (SP2 or later) or Microsoft Windows Vista (SP1), including Enterprise, Business, Ultimate, or Home edition (compare Windows Vista versions) 
* AMD Athlon 64 with SSE2 technology, AMD Opteron® with SSE2 technology, Intel® Xeon® with Intel EM64T support and SSE2 technology, or Intel Pentium 4 with Intel EM64T support and SSE2 technology 
* 2 GB RAM, 4 GB recommended 
* 4.3 GB free disk space for default install, 4.7 GB for full install 
* 1,024 x 768 display with true color, 1,280 x 1,024 true color recommended 
* 128 MB graphics card; 256 MB or greater, Direct3D-capable workstation-class 3D graphics card recommended (currently supported graphics cards) 
* Microsoft Internet Explorer 7.0 or later 
* Microsoft Mouse-compliant pointing device 
* DVD drive (for installation only) 
More information:
http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/index?siteID=123112&id=3290681​ 
*Autodesk AutoCAD MEP v2010 (Win32 / Win64) | 6,1 Gb *
rapidshare links​

```
[LEFT]http://rapidshare.com/files/214808592/AAM.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214808646/AAM.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214808534/AAM.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214808621/AAM.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214808572/AAM.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214808397/AAM.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214808502/AAM.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214808605/AAM.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214808580/AAM.part09.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806467/AAM.part10.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806436/AAM.part11.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214812729/AAM.part12.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214808804/AAM.part13.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806838/AAM.part14.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214808734/AAM.part15.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214808405/AAM.part16.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214808390/AAM.part17.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214808463/AAM.part18.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806456/AAM.part19.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806776/AAM.part20.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214807541/AAM.part21.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214808376/AAM.part22.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214808413/AAM.part23.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214807739/AAM.part24.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214807822/AAM.part25.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214807516/AAM.part26.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214807578/AAM.part27.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214807652/AAM.part28.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214807535/AAM.part29.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806802/AAM.part30.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214807675/AAM.part31.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214807779/AAM.part32.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806480/AAM.part33.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214807843/AAM.part34.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214807571/AAM.part35.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214807514/AAM.part36.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214807765/AAM.part37.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214807727/AAM.part38.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214807735/AAM.part39.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214807637/AAM.part40.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214807601/AAM.part41.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806485/AAM.part42.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806818/AAM.part43.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806850/AAM.part44.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806481/AAM.part45.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806751/AAM.part46.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806473/AAM.part47.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806447/AAM.part48.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806816/AAM.part49.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806691/AAM.part50.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806698/AAM.part51.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806940/AAM.part52.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806809/AAM.part53.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806471/AAM.part54.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806478/AAM.part55.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806451/AAM.part56.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806739/AAM.part57.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806780/AAM.part58.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806461/AAM.part59.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806763/AAM.part60.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806807/AAM.part61.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/214806791/AAM.part62.rar 
[URL]http://rapidshare.com/files/214806342/AAM.part63.rar[/URL] [/LEFT]
```
 
magaupload links​

```
[LEFT]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GUJ7ZMLZ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PLJ0QF2F 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZWOPBJOI 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R2DNRVWY 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6ST3E7ED 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OH6PVQ7T 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4YJ63FRU 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=W42N40RD 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D79A90T7 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=A0TH1LOM 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S10CYCXL 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=T4E2ODN0 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U76KLIH8 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QCBV2PTK 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GKXLE4PS 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TA6MZKTP 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7ZG4MJI5 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F8MVMITZ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EJUTFK6Q 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XTER773O 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P7OX8PNO 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I5M1J3Y0 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7O64O127 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EJGL2LSK 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z1Y2B1CE 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C89Q79TF 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4OQGC2UB 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7VPYQMZ3 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0XLR1ZDF 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IJKIP32N 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DWURSHYD 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MRRP0485 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WT46Z952 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OCUURML2 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OIJ0O522 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VNGF89F5 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=38SCQZUF 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M6KA8NXP 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ALGS2R7L 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XZGYJPTK 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=A00LCUY0 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BWQEI5S5 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MLJ0LWB1 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=03MNDI8O 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3RTO0XS1 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7QUJM8AM 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9R3G5X0J 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C6SKSIX8 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J4ZUGDEM 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=W21M2ADF 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PCAJOUK5 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G5QMTP8T 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E8SWVJGZ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y47N3MPO 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M449487Z 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DV90V7SV 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HJHP4OHX 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L9T4QC0Q 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MHJLNICJ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0YJ2A3ZS 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RXKN5XSJ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KGF3LKO9 [/LEFT]
 
[LEFT]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SCGHZYWW[/LEFT]
```


----------



## almohandis1985 (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا لمجهودك أخي الكريم و لكن هل النسخة كاملة بالكراك و تم تشغيلها بالفعل قبل البدء في التحميل ؟؟؟


----------



## no5one (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخوي على البرنامج

والف شكر لك على رفعه 

لكن هل البرنامج شغال وتم تجربته 

لانه بياخد وقت لين ما يتحمل وصعب يكون خربان بسبب الروابط او شي


----------



## hamam55 (2 مارس 2010)

tell me what is else??????


----------



## بسيم عبدالملك (10 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 مارس 2010)

*لعل الله يرحمني ويرحمك*

الله يرحمنا ويرحمك 

موقع لتعليم الإوتوكاد بالفيديو عربي

http://mpe2010.zymichost.com/Autocad Fundamentals/autocad3d/autocad3d.html​


----------



## ahmedxquria (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكر*



مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> الله يرحمنا ويرحمك
> 
> موقع لتعليم الإوتوكاد بالفيديو عربي
> 
> http://mpe2010.zymichost.com/autocad fundamentals/autocad3d/autocad3d.html​





الله يبارك فيييييك تسلم
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## amigohk (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*Autodesk AutoCAD Suite 2010 FULL Win32*

شكرا على قبولي بينكم هذه اول مشاركة لي فالمنتدى ارجو ان تكون مفيدة
هذا ملف torrent للبرنامج 
و شكرا


----------

